# استفسار بخصوص اعتماد المهندسين بالهيئة السعودية الهندسية



## رضا فايد (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير 
سؤال للاخوة المهندسين فى السعودية بخصوص طريقة التقديم والاوراق المطلوبة للاعتماد فى الهئية السعودية للمهندسين
اريد تجديد الاقامة
وهل عدم الاعتماد يمنع تجديد الاقامة 
ياريت العنده معلومات يدلنى


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (29 يونيو 2011)

جدد ياهندسة من غير ما تشترك ولا حاجة

مفيش اى نظام يربط تجديد الإقامة بالإشتراك فى الهيئة


----------



## م/ياسر خليفة (29 يونيو 2011)

الأخ المهندس رضا فايد 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
لن تستطيع اخي الحبيب من إنهاء اي معاملة بالجوازات بدون خطاب من الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين سواء إصدار إقامة جديدة أو تجديد إقامة و أنا جربت مثل هذه الأمور بصفة شخصية .
لكي تسجل في الهيئة يجب الدخول علي موقع الهيئة http://crm.saudieng.org/ncrm/Login.aspx 
ستقوم بالتسجيل في الموقع مثله مثل اي موقع أخر و بهذا ستحصل علي كود خاص بك 
يوجد بالموقع استمارة الاشتراك جاهزة للطباعة اطبعها و سجل بياناتك 
بخصوص الأوراق المطلوبة :
أصل و صورة من الشهادة الجامعية موثقة من وزارة الخارجية المصرية .
خطاب تعريف من الشركة .
جميع شهادات الخبرة و الدورات .
صور من جواز السفر .
ستقوم بسداد مبلغ الاشتراك 1250 ريال 
الكارنيه بعد شهر لكن بمجرد سدادك للرسوم ستحصل علي خطاب موقع من مدير الهيئة موجه للجوازات لانهاء معاملتك


----------



## رضا فايد (29 يونيو 2011)

الاخ العزيز مهندس ياسر شكرا لك 
ولكن كيف نرسل الخطابات وصورة الشهادة


----------



## م/ياسر خليفة (29 يونيو 2011)

لازم تروح بنفسك يا باشمهندس و موقع الهيئة فيه جميع المعلومات و لازم تسجل فيه الاول علشان تحصل علي الرقم الكودي الخاص بك


----------



## a_ghanem13 (29 يونيو 2011)

ترسل الخطابات عن طريق الموقع على النت و يجب ان تصل لنهاية التسجيل حتى تصلك رسالة على الموبايل بانك قد سجلت بنجاح و هذا بعد التسجيل بخمس دقائق تقريبا و سيعطيك رقم تراجع به الهيئة و تدفع الرسوم وفى اليوم التالى تحصل على الخطاب


----------



## عيد حماد (29 يونيو 2011)

الصور و الشهادات تسحبها عالسكانر و تقوم بتحميلها حسب ما هو مبين في الرابط المذكور مع الانتباه الى أن حجم الصور المسحوبة محدود بحجم معين وهو مبين عند تحميلها.


----------



## محمود السيد فايد (17 يوليو 2012)

انا بنقل كفاله وبجدد من فين أجيب خطاب التعريف
وهل ضروري من تسجيل العضويه في جمعية المهندسين السعودية


----------



## محمود السيد فايد (17 يوليو 2012)

افيدوني يا جماعة الخير في نقل الكفاله والتجديد من فين خطاب التعريف احصل عليه 
وهل ضروري من التسجيل في العضوية


----------



## رضا فايد (17 يوليو 2012)

الاستاذ محمود السيد فايد
انقل كفالة الاول وبعدين عند التجديد جيب الخطاب من كفيلك الجديد


----------



## اشرف ممدوح عامر (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم انا مسدد الرسوم 1250 ريال من حوالي سنتين وانا الان اريد تجديد الاقامة طلبت مني الشركة تحديث بياناتي علي الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين وانا لا اتذكر من بياناتي غير رقم الملف ولا اتذكر اسم المستخدم ولا الرقم السري ماذا افعل افيدوني افادكم الله


----------

